
 Two-Thirds of Google’s Mobile Search Traffic Comes From iOS Devices - shawndumas
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/10/26/two-thirds
======
Pewpewarrows
The fact that Android phones are far outselling iPhones right now says nothing
about the overall active device presence of Android devices vs iOS devices.
iOS is on phones, tablets, and digital music players (all with internet
capability) and have been selling for longer than any Android device. I
believe the current counts are 250 million iOS vs 190 million Android devices.
Earlier this year (which is probably closer to when the studies were held) the
numbers were 200 million and 130 million, respectively.

So yes, until recently iOS devices outnumbered Android around 2:1. It makes
sense then that 2/3rds of the mobile search market comes from iOS. Trying to
read any more into this is silly, even by Gruber's quite low standards of
taking anything he can to spin that Google is doing poorly.

